# WineWiseâ??Your Complete Guide to Understanding, Selecting and Enjoying Wine



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

Within the pages of WineWise, Steven Kolpan, Brian Smith, and Michael Weiss take on the daunting task of educating their audience about both domestic and

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------

